# Ghostly Experiences



## Hulaette (May 11, 2015)

Throughout my whole life I have had many encounters with negative spirits. I can remember a certain encounter that has happen to me several times in my life. One time I was laying in bed sleeping while dreaming about something that scares me. So I try to wake myself up but I can't. I started to scream under my breath. It sounded like I was gasping heavily and I heard an angry scream in my head. I couldn't move, I couldn't talk, and I felt a fearful vibe around my entire body. I am 24 years old now and I'm used to this kind of thing happening to me. It is  a scary thing that happens to many people around the world. I want you to know that if you are dealing with ghostly encounters....YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 11, 2015)

That's called Sleep Paralysis, I have it too. It can be terrifying but it's actually pretty common, especially if you have high anxiety.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

One time my cousins and I had sewed some felt together to make "purses", and I was fixing hers that night, while I was alone. It was around one or two in the morning, and I was watching The Princess Diaries 2. I was sitting at my toy box, slightly sideways. So, I could see the television. My door at the other end of the room, and there's about a two inch gap between the door and the floor. So, I could easily see under it somewhat, from my position. I thought I heard something. So, I look over at the gap, and I see these extraordinarily pale white feet kind of glide over the floor and go into the computer room, which was to the left of my bedroom door. I never heard the computer room door open, and it made a pretty loud sound. I never saw the feet go back. I ran and jumped into my bed, covered up, curled up into a tight ball with a cell phone in my hand and 911 dialed and ready to call at any moment. I stayed like this for a good 30-40 minutes. My heart was beating so fast, and I was shaking so badly. I asked my grandparents the next day if one of them had gotten up and gone in there, but neither one of them did. So, the only thing I could think of that could explain it was it was a ghost or some sort of paranormal entity. 

I don't know if this would count, but another time, I was asleep, and my grandmother (who had been passed away for about 3 years) appeared to me, in my dream, and she wanted me to wake up, for some reason. So, in real life, I ended up waking up, and something was drawing me to the kitchen, where the washer, dryer, and water heater were also. I really just wanted to go use the bathroom and go back to sleep, but some strong force was drawing me to the kitchen. I went to the kitchen and found that the water heater broke/busted and was flooding the kitchen.  

Those are the only two I can really think of.


----------



## Dasbreenee (May 12, 2015)

Aren't you the same girl that's a mermaid too?


----------



## momiji345 (May 12, 2015)

I would never forget the first small encounter  ,I use to share a room with my sister and my family  ( We live in a apartment )  There was a very creepy  tree that use to face the window ( it had face and felt sad/lot of different things never like to look at it ,The worker try to cut it down but it never got cut down ( the axe would break ,the worker got sick,or some thing about that tree .One night we where sleeping and the  room got very  chilly ( I  use to live in Asian so it still gets  hot at night ) that day felt different .My sister stated moving  and talking and i woke up.Did't know why but i did not want to look at my sister bed i was so frighted ,The room was lot dark so even if i wanted to i couldn't see very well  .so i petty much  hid under my cover and said as brave as  i can and said  go away ghost you are not welcome in the house and stared praying .When morning came  i ask  who my sister was  talking to and she said there kids asking to play wither her


----------



## Soda Fox (May 12, 2015)

I've never experienced paranormal activity, but my sister claims she has.  I believe that emotions can make things seem like they are something other than what they are; shadows become monsters, a glimmer or reflection of light becomes angels or ghosts.  Perhaps that's why I've never experienced the activity, I rationalize it as a trick of the light, or objects moved by the wind.  And darkness is only darkness.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 12, 2015)

I think that it would be cool if paranormal stuff existed, but I personally don't think that it does. I do believe in ghosts, but we don't mention that...


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> I've never experienced paranormal activity, but my sister claims she has.  I believe that emotions can make things seem like they are something other than what they are; shadows become monsters, a glimmer or reflection of light becomes angels or ghosts.  Perhaps that's why I've never experienced the activity, I rationalize it as a trick of the light, or objects moved by the wind.  And darkness is only darkness.



I believe that can sometimes be the case. I am utterly terrified of spirit activity because the fear comes from when I was very little and growing up I used to get tormented by bad spirits while I was sleeping. I understand what they are now but It's still very scary for me to deal with. I can't let myself have negitive emotions for too long or it will attract bad demons.


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

You mean sleeping on your bed of coral under the deep sea as you are a mermaid.


----------



## Steelfang (May 12, 2015)

OP, that is definitely sleep paralysis, not negative spirits. I hate to tell people what their experiences are, or are not, but more often than not, a lot of things that people think are negative spirits or something similar end up being funky things that happen with their bodies or environments that have nothing to do with spiritual stuff.

Sleep paralysis occurs when you wake up, but your body isn't prepared for it, so you're conscious while your body is still in "sleep mode." Most people will experience it at some point in their lives, and it's a fairly common experience for those attempting to induce lucid dreams.

I don't like to discount someone's experiences, but I also don't want people causing themselves unnecessary stress and fear by believing that they're being attacked by something when, in reality, it's just their body being a jerk to them.

For the record, I'm religious, and my religious beliefs are far from "normal" or generally socially accepted, so I don't have a problem with people believing in the paranormal. Unfortunately, I've known far too many people who get so into it that they've convinced themselves that something horrible is out to get them, and it's a lousy way to live.

As a general rule, I think that you should always look for a "mundane" explanation _first,_ and if you can't find anything at all that might describe your experience, then you can consider it something out of the ordinary/"outside of this world." But definitely rule out a possible medical issue first!

As for my own personal experiences, I had some horrible luck growing up. Lost a lot of homes, and in the span of about eight months, I lost a lot of loved ones very unexpectedly. I was sure that I was being punished by something. My clock froze at a certain time when the first loved one died, and after the fourth, the clock suddenly started moving again :/ I've lived in fear of having any sort of negative thought or feeling about someone in case the world decides to punish me by taking them away, and it's taken my husband quite a lot of time to convince me that the world truly doesn't work that way, and sometimes terrible things do just happen, as odd and "out of this world" as they may seem.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

I haven't had anything in particular, but I do feel like I'm being watched sometimes. If ghosts do exist, though, mine definitely isn't trying to hurt me.


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2015)

Mav, I kindly say that you shouldn't be the one to dictate what anyone has experienced. You're contradicting yourself by saying that you don't like to tell people whats up yet here you are telling me to dumb down my experience to a rational normal degree. I think its a load of bs how people try to explain that it isn't demons or spirits, it's just your mind playing tricks. And, yes, that may be the case sometimes, could have just been a shadow or a reflection from a mirror in your room or whatever. But it doesn't mean that bad spirits never torment people I don't mean to sound harsh. I'm not trying to berate you or anything. I have been mildly possessed several times in my life while in sleep paralysis. (Not every single time)


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

--


----------



## momiji345 (May 12, 2015)

There a old saying in my family  if u don't believe ghost one day it  will find you that's why i never messy with it  ,I believe there is a after life and ghost are real  ,Some times i feel bad when they are trap or can't move on , Geekaloompa am sorry that you got possessed it can be a very scrry knowing some thing is in your body , Ghost like energy that's why  water ,power battery ,lights  and human can be a energy source .They aslo  feed on fear and sad emote  when your valuable they like to attack .My mom said to stay healthy and positive ,Don't let theme get to you .

To the people who spams the thread, Sure you don't believe in ghost but some people do ,please don't make fun of her or him is like  bullying .


----------



## Steelfang (May 12, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Mav, I kindly say that you shouldn't be the one to dictate what anyone has experienced. You're contradicting yourself by saying that you don't like to tell people whats up yet here you are telling me to dumb down my experience to a rational normal degree. I think its a load of bs how people try to explain that it isn't demons or spirits, it's just your mind playing tricks. And, yes, that may be the case sometimes, could have just been a shadow or a reflection from a mirror in your room or whatever. But it doesn't mean that bad spirits never torment people I don't mean to sound harsh. I'm not trying to berate you or anything. I have been mildly possessed several times in my life while in sleep paralysis. (Not every single time)



Geekaloompa, I didn't contradict myself at all. I don't like telling people what they experience. I didn't say that I don't do it at all. That is not a contradiction. I don't like doing the dishes, but if I do them, I am not contradicting myself. Saying that I *never* do the dishes, while doing them, would be a contradiction.

What I have told you is an actual, biological fact, and I am starting to grow concerned about your mental and emotional wellbeing. I know it's hard to believe that that mean jerk on the internet who told your beliefs may be dangerous does in fact care about you, but it's true. Your beliefs are harming you, and I say that as someone who has been in the exact same position that you are. Beliefs like yours made my life an absolute hell for five years, and I refused to listen to anyone at all who told me that they were harmful. It wasn't until my husband started to work with me and help me get to the root of my problems that it finally sunk in.

Your mind can do incredible things, and you are seriously, dangerously deluding yourself if you are dismissing everything that happens as "evil spirits" being out to punish you. Some delusions are utterly harmless, some are not. Dismissing something that affects your body is definitely _not_ harmless, and it's a terrible thing to encourage considering how many parents have neglected their children for the sake of their beliefs. Things like this are why I have a problem with "starseeds" and not people with, say, "spirit animals" or "guardian angels." If you aren't willing to use any form of discernment at all for odd sensations that you experience, especially those that are affecting your body, you may be very literally putting your life at risk. And if you romanticize it or encourage others to do the same, you are potentially endangering others.



> I think its a load of bs how people try to explain that it isn't demons or spirits, it's just your mind playing tricks.



Do me a favor: Please read that sentence over. I beg of you. Read what you just wrote. Do you realize how that sounds? You're literally dismissing a biological function as demonic possession. That is not in any way rational or healthy, and this is coming from someone who does indeed believe that they exist. I will defend anyone's right to believe in whatever they do, but that doesn't mean I won't express concern if their beliefs have a very real chance of harming themselves or others. Discernment is incredibly important, and too many "spiritual" and "religious" people end up hurting themselves/hurting others because they won't practice it.

Now, if I were calling you crazy and telling you to go see a therapist, THAT would be way out of line, and people who say that generally are _not _looking out for your best interests, and are simply uncomfortable with the thought of someone being different in a way that they can't ignore. But not everyone who tells you that something you consider to be demonic possession is a natural biological experience is out to get you or rain on your parade, and ignoring things like this, again, has a very real chance of putting you at risk.

Sleep paralysis is not generally life threatening, fortunately, but I worry about you dismissing something in the future that migh tjust be. I know what I'm talking about, and I know it's hard to "hear," but it's the truth. It sounds incredibly patronizing, I know, and I used to HATE it when people would say things like this to me, but they were right.

I'm not saying any of this to bully or hurt you, I'm saying it because it's true, and I'm genuinely concerned.

This:


> I am utterly terrified of spirit activity because the fear comes from when I was very little and growing up I used to get tormented by bad spirits while I was sleeping. I understand what they are now but It's still very scary for me to deal with. I can't let myself have negitive emotions for too long or it will attract bad demons.


is a terribly unhealthy way to live, and I can say that from the personal experience of having lived like that myself. I'm not telling you what you can or cannot believe, I'm telling you that assuming by default that you are being punished by evil spirits when your body does something is unhealthy and could very potentially endanger your life.

I have pretty "odd" spiritual/religious beliefs. In fact, mine are generally unaccepted and ridiculed in the pagan community. You can believe in demons and spirits without being unhealthy. The problem is that a lot of people take things way too far and end up dismissing potentially critical health issues as "demonic possession" or being "haunted."


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2015)

You learned how to overcome your troubles and your were helped in a different way that I was. That doesn't mean you should force your methods of healing upon me. years ago I met an elderly women who was caring and kind. She helped me understand what was going on and why. She encouraged me to let positive energy in and protect me from the bad spirits. You assume that I am unhealthy and in danger which is false. I have a loving and supportive family who are very spiritual themselves. I should also mention that the lady taught me how to protect myself and because of her I am now on the road to becoming a stronger channeler who invokes positive spirits to protect me. It's not always a bad thing to do that you know. I hope you understand


----------



## inkling (May 12, 2015)

Ya I used to have this happen to me all the time. I literally would have the craziest scariest uncomfortable dreams and try to force myself to wake up a billion times it felt like. I never would and i would think I was woken and was aware of the room and surroundings but couldn't move. I felt trapped.


----------



## Espurr96 (May 12, 2015)

Not really, but it's hard to explain my views on this. I do believe someone's spirit can live on, but kinda don't. Like their spirit after a love passes away is in your mind, which is why you'd "see" them after death.


----------



## Geoni (May 12, 2015)

I've never had a paranormal experience and thus I don't believe in ghosts until I see one, but I do get feelings from certain locations, may they be new or old, that feels like the place itself is alive. Probably just the environment.


----------



## Steelfang (May 12, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You learned how to overcome your troubles and your were helped in a different way that I was. That doesn't mean you should force your methods of healing upon me. years ago I met an elderly women who was caring and kind. She helped me understand what was going on and why. She encouraged me to let positive energy in and protect me from the bad spirits. You assume that I am unhealthy and in danger which is false. I have a loving and supportive family who are very spiritual themselves. I should also mention that the lady taught me how to protect myself and because of her I am now on the road to becoming a stronger channeler who invokes positive spirits to protect me. It's not always a bad thing to do that you know. I hope you understand



Dismissing something that physically affects you as demonic possession is inherently unhealthy. You are lucky that it was something generally not dangerous, such as sleep paralysis. Going through life assuming that negative spirits are constantly out to get you is also unhealthy.

I'm sorry, but you are in some pretty bad denial, and if your family is supporting all of this, they are doing you a tremendous disservice, although it makes more sense as to why you refuse to consider even the slightest possibility that there may be an explanation for something besides "demons."

"Channeling" positive spirits isn't a bad thing to do if you know how to use discernment, but it doesn't sound like you do. I understand the comfort of having these beliefs, I genuinely do, but sometimes things like this, no matter how comforting they are, are doing more damage than they are good.

I understand exactly where you're coming from, and that's why I'm so concerned. You've probably noticed that I'm not debating with anyone else on this thread, and that's because none of them are so deep into their spiritual beliefs that they are in serious danger of harming themselves or others. I really don't want to drag this out, but I also feel a personal responsibility, _as_ someone with deep spiritual and religious beliefs, to speak up when someone in my "community," so to speak, is putting themselves or others in danger.

I think people in religious and spiritual communities should look out for each other, and sometimes that includes saying the "hard truths." If no one had reached out to me, I would be dead by now. I know you're not going to listen right now, but I also know that sometimes stuff like this takes a while to sink in, and even if that happens a year or two from now, I'll still be glad that I spoke up, because there's a chance that it might actually help someone, if not immediately.

I know that you feel empowered over the idea that everything that happens is because of spirits, and maybe there's something you can do to fight them, but it's also going to cripple you if you live in constant fear of negative energy or spirits.

I don't know how old you are, but you do sound pretty young, and it worries me that so many older people in your life are telling you that you are being haunted or possessed. These people are often predators or abusers, and sometimes they genuinely believe that they are helping you, but often, they are not.

There are an awful lot of parents telling their neurodivergent children that all of their symptoms really come down to them being "starseeds," and are actively denying their children care that could _save their lives._ While I don't disapprove of families sharing their beliefs, I absolutely disagree with parents dismissing a potentially critical physical or mental symptom as demonic possession/otherkinness, etc.

Again, believing in those isn't inherently unhealthy, if you are capable of discerning the difference between a real biological experience and something "paranormal." I wouldn't be so concerned, and I wouldn't keep talking about this, if it weren't for the fact that you blatantly refuse to accept any possible scientific explanation for what you experienced, and refuse to consider the idea that anything out of the ordinary may have a real-world explanation behind it. Healthy people don't do this.

This is the last time I will respond to you on this thread, and I don't like arguing, but I really, really hope that you will at least try to consider, next time, whether you might be experiencing something worth contacting a doctor about. Sleep paralysis usually is not life threatening, but what if it was something else? Many dangerous ailments have very odd symptoms that most people don't think about, and sometimes people end up becoming seriously ill or injured, or even dying, because they weren't willing to step outside of their comfort zone and check to make sure that some odd thing they experienced really was just a strange, but harmless experience.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> removed
> 
> I don't know if this would count, but another time, I was asleep, and my grandmother (who had been passed away for about 3 years) appeared to me, in my dream, and she wanted me to wake up, for some reason. So, in real life, I ended up waking up, and something was drawing me to the kitchen, where the washer, dryer, and water heater were also. I really just wanted to go use the bathroom and go back to sleep, but some strong force was drawing me to the kitchen. I went to the kitchen and found that the water heater broke/busted and was flooding the kitchen.
> 
> removed



Were your eyes glowing?



FoxWolf64 said:


> I haven't had anything in particular, but I do feel like I'm being watched sometimes. If ghosts do exist, though, mine definitely isn't trying to hurt me.



GHOST BABYSITTER!



momiji345 said:


> There a old saying in my family  if u don't believe ghost one day it  will find you that's why i never messy with it  ,I believe there is a after life and ghost are real  ,Some times i feel bad when they are trap or can't move on , Geekaloompa am sorry that you got possessed it can be a very scrry knowing some thing is in your body , Ghost like energy that's why  water ,power battery ,lights  and human can be a energy source .They aslo  feed on fear and sad emote  when your valuable they like to attack .My mom said to stay healthy and positive ,Don't let theme get to you .
> 
> To the people who spams the thread, Sure you don't believe in ghost but some people do ,please don't make fun of her or him is like  bullying .



Thankyo ,momiji .I notice you say kind thing ,and you have to let go of negaytive emotion .


----------



## biibii (May 12, 2015)

This just happened.???

I'm home alone and I am so freaked out BC I live in A Spanish Speaking American Town. I was in my room dozing off when I hear from downstairs "Esta dormida?" In a voice that sounds like my mothers, so I brushed it off. I texted my mom and she said she wouldn't be home until an hour from now and our TV isn't on. I'm scared there is someone in our house/ bad ghosts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Estate dormida = Is she asleep in spanish


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

I don't really believe in 'Spirits' or 'Ghosts' or, and many people will hate me for this, Supernatural entities. Of course, if you do believe in that then fine, that's your choice to believe that, and nobody should try and take that from you. Its just when people pretend to do things that annoys me. Of course, I'm not against people believing things, but don't act liks something that couldn't exist does. I'm very sorry for you if you are traumatized by your Sleep Paralysis, but it is just that and probably nothing more. Have anyone you like died recently? Some people believe they are possed by the people they liked who died, and they get traumatized and incredible survivor guilt.


----------



## Hulaette (May 13, 2015)

Who said anything about pretending to believe in spirits and demons?


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Were your eyes glowing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The third one is _really_ rude because english isn't their first language and it's not very nice to make fun of them for it. 
I laughed at that one though lmao


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> That's called Sleep Paralysis, I have it too. It can be terrifying but it's actually pretty common, especially if you have high anxiety.



Many people also get it when lucid dreaming too. I am always afraid of experiencing sleep paralysis.


----------



## infinikitten (May 13, 2015)

I've only had a handful of encounters with demons but I can recall one in particular that stands out the most. It happened while I was out camping and this is one of many reasons I'm pretty wary whenever a certain friend brings up camping trips..

It was probably close to midnight I think, if not a little afterward, and _something_ caused me to wake up. You know how you can get the worst feeling in the pit of your stomach, this sinking feeling like something is very, VERY wrong even though you can't quite pinpoint what it is? Yeah. I'm generally not that easy to frighten when it comes to stuff like this when I'm at home - like, I'll just shrug it off and turn over and go back to sleep or whatever, no big deal. But this time it was different, for sure.

So I get up and go to wake up my friend, who was with me (because who's gonna go do something in the woods like that alone lmao - the whole point of camping is to have fun with other people), except he was already awake as well and just as consumed with that same feeling of dread. That was weird enough in itself, but then we started hearing things. It's hard to describe but it was kind of like white noise + that indistinct murmuring/mumbling you hear when you leave a TV on in the background where you can't really discern _exactly_ what's being said. When you're out in the middle of a forest you expect there to be ~nature noises~ and stuff but this definitely wasn't that, so we were both on edge.

We both tried to turn on our flashlights and the lantern we brought with us but they were dead, and, like a couple of complete idiots, we didn't think to bring matches or anything that didn't rely on electricity. As you probably know, paranormal entities feed off electricity or whatever, so yeah, smooth move on our part. Anyway the sounds we were hearing got progressively louder, and apart from the mash of different noises I thought I could make out rattling chains (yes, in the middle of the woods), but I asked my friend if he heard chains and he swore up and down that he didn't, so there I am thinking I'm crazy...

And in the darkness we couldn't see a thing so we were just huddling together and waiting for it to stop when I felt something basically whip me in the chest. HARD.

Then my GM had us roll initiative because it was a goddamn Chain Devil. My friend didn't notice the chain sounds because he failed his perception check. And yet somehow _he _got out alright (because he got extremely lucky with the rest of his rolls and fled after 3 turns) but I died mid-encounter and had to sit out the rest of the session making a new character.

F***in' demons.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I've only had a handful of encounters with demons but I can recall one in particular that stands out the most. It happened while I was out camping and this is one of many reasons I'm pretty wary whenever a certain friend brings up camping trips..
> 
> It was probably close to midnight I think, if not a little afterward, and _something_ caused me to wake up. You know how you can get the worst feeling in the pit of your stomach, this sinking feeling like something is very, VERY wrong even though you can't quite pinpoint what it is? Yeah. I'm generally not that easy to frighten when it comes to stuff like this when I'm at home - like, I'll just shrug it off and turn over and go back to sleep or whatever, no big deal. But this time it was different, for sure.
> 
> ...



That's....wierd. I don't believe in them, but it certainly is eerie....


----------



## Chococrunch (May 13, 2015)

i saw a ghost once  i saw him and he ate ice cream nd my mom said it was me but it wasnt me


----------



## Rizies (May 13, 2015)

At most some of my paranormal experiences has been that feeling of not being wanted.  I was visiting a historical site in my city, it was the first substantial houses to appear in the original Temperance Colony in 1884. When the Northwest Resistance broke out, the house was used as a field hospital with non-medical tasks. Apparently it is said to have three ghosts within its walls -- a cranky gentleman that sulks in the basement and children that can be heard laughing in one of the bedrooms. Some people also claim to see strange figures walking through the house at night.

Me and my friends tried checking the place out one evening, after dark.  They were going straight up to the windows and looking in, banging on them trying to scare each other.  I got to the front path of the house, and I just couldn't go any further.  I felt like I was being watched, and just generally unwanted there.  It was one of the creepiest feelings I have ever felt - and it's not even that exciting


----------



## Ashtot (May 13, 2015)

one time i was eating a chocolate bar and iit was the craaaaaaaziest thign!

I was eating it and then it dissapear, asif someone ate it

how


----------



## Chococrunch (May 13, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> one time i was eating a chocolate bar and iit was the craaaaaaaziest thign!
> 
> I was eating it and then it dissapear, asif someone ate it
> 
> how



u ate it,be serious like the rest of us


----------



## Ashtot (May 13, 2015)

okay for real though once in a while my anus just has a spasm and i dont know why

it must be ghosts


----------



## Trundle (May 13, 2015)

Chococrunch said:


> u ate it,be serious like the rest of us



i was there and it's proof it happened just like science


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 13, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> This just happened.???
> 
> I'm home alone and I am so freaked out BC I live in A Spanish Speaking American Town. I was in my room dozing off when I hear from downstairs "Esta dormida?" In a voice that sounds like my mothers, so I brushed it off. I texted my mom and she said she wouldn't be home until an hour from now and our TV isn't on. I'm scared there is someone in our house/ bad ghosts.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's a Spanish version of Rich Little (Comedian/Mimic)



infinikitten said:


> I've only had a handful of encounters with demons but I can recall one in particular that stands out the most. It happened while I was out camping and this is one of many reasons I'm pretty wary whenever a certain friend brings up camping trips..
> 
> It was probably close to midnight I think, if not a little afterward, and _something_ caused me to wake up. You know how you can get the worst feeling in the pit of your stomach, this sinking feeling like something is very, VERY wrong even though you can't quite pinpoint what it is? Yeah. I'm generally not that easy to frighten when it comes to stuff like this when I'm at home - like, I'll just shrug it off and turn over and go back to sleep or whatever, no big deal. But this time it was different, for sure.
> 
> ...



Until you got to the GM part, I believed you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> The third one is _really_ rude because english isn't their first language and it's not very nice to make fun of them for it.
> I laughed at that one though lmao



Sorry Momiji!


----------



## infinikitten (May 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That's....wierd. I don't believe in them, but it certainly is eerie....



Nah, it was hilarious OOC.


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2015)

At My grandmas house, in her room, our feet get pulled while we sleep.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> At My grandmas house, in her room, our feet get pulled while we sleep.



OOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo!!

Troll ghosts!


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

im a huge ghost adventures fan so it's probably the reason im hyperaware of anything that moves that isn't me when i'm alone but here i go i guess 8)

i was like 10-13??? i don't even know anymore lmao but this is the one event i remember and it's REALLY WEIRD
i was on holiday "back home" and i was sharing a bed with my mum, my mum was talking to my cousin who lived in the house full-time, and i was playing pokemon on my ds lite and i dropped my stylus on the floor
my mum kicked it and it rolled under the bed, so i was like oh ok then i'll just pick it up and it'll be ok
so i hung over the bed with my legs still in the bed, like you do when ur too lazy just to plop ur whole body off on the ground
but i figured i could just feel under the bed for my stylus since there was nothing under there
and my palm just spread on something metal and really freaking round, like a big tin of coconut oil or smth, and it made a really weird sound, like if you blow into an empty bottle it makes a hollow "pwoomph" sound right??
and i thought "hm, strange, must've changed since yesterday"
i hung my head over the frame too look for my stylus and there was LITERALLY NOTHING THERE except a tiny dust bunny and my stylus
i don't even know what it was, but that is the freakiest experience i have had so far and it sounds so ridiculous but i cant open cupboards etc./look under to dark spaces without getting scared


ghost tin

spooks


----------



## Hulaette (May 16, 2015)

It probably was a piece of highly advanced tech from another world. I'm not joking when I say that


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> inb4
> 
> ghost tin
> 
> spooks



OOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOooooooooo!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

I've opened a lot of stuff up in all my houses because I have the right vibe for ghosts or something. 
(totally not because I used the Ouija board frequently and improperly or anything...)
But at my newest house we first had a bunch of knocks on our door, our doorbell ringing, and we go to see and it's nobody. We have a door with a big glass window so we would be able to see from the living room if there was anyone there anyways. But we open the door and nobody is there, but answering the door for nobody often lets them in... so that's why we've got lots of things in my house. 

My current fave is the bathroom ghosts, throws things in the shower while I'm in there, unrolls the toilet paper for me while I pee, locks the door, turns on the lights and water sometimes too.

I've also seen a very sad man in my kitchen, laying his head on the table. And just today at work what looked like a child was playing peek-a-boo with me through a mirror at the back of my office... creepiest thing I've seen recently because he was flesh toned, not a shadow figure...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

I don't believe in ghosts, since science pretty much rules them out. The only thing _possible_ is 4th dimension beings, but those cannot influence anything in our world, so there's that.

The problem with ghost/demon stories is that more often that not it's just a person's mind thinking that the way a certain shadow falls looks like a demon, or the way a mirror reflects light looks like a spirit.

Honestly, if demons and ghosts existed, they would be having wayyy too much fun annoying the **** out of pop idols to even bother terrorizing normal humans.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've opened a lot of stuff up in all my houses because I have the right vibe for ghosts or something.
> (totally not because I used the Ouija board frequently and improperly or anything...)
> But at my newest house we first had a bunch of knocks on our door, our doorbell ringing, and we go to see and it's nobody. We have a door with a big glass window so we would be able to see from the living room if there was anyone there anyways. But we open the door and nobody is there, but answering the door for nobody often lets them in... so that's why we've got lots of things in my house.
> 
> ...



Your bathroom ghosts are very useful!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've opened a lot of stuff up in all my houses because I have the right vibe for ghosts or something.
> (totally not because I used the Ouija board frequently and improperly or anything...)
> But at my newest house we first had a bunch of knocks on our door, our doorbell ringing, and we go to see and it's nobody. We have a door with a big glass window so we would be able to see from the living room if there was anyone there anyways. But we open the door and nobody is there, but answering the door for nobody often lets them in... so that's why we've got lots of things in my house.
> 
> ...



I'd like a bathroom ghost, please. I'll buy him from you.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'd like a bathroom ghost, please. I'll buy him from you.



The problem is, bathroom ghosts cost money, and you're gonna need to save it for the ghost.


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

i want a griller ghost

that BBQs for me

when i have one



i live in a flat 8(


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

starlark said:


> i want a griller ghost
> 
> that BBQs for me
> 
> ...



Service ghosts are VERY expensive.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Service ghosts are VERY expensive.



Do you happen to sell them?


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

I think the weirdest experience I've had is when my great grandparents passed away and then we smelled a _strong_ aroma that was related to them. At home, in my bedroom, I smelled plumerias and it was such a strong scent, I couldn't even believe that it was in my room. And I had no idea why the scent was in my room until I remember that it was my great-grandmother's favorite flower. I got chills and it was just super weird to me. A few months after that, her husband, my great-grandfather passed away. My family and I were in the car one night in the KFC drive-thru and we smelled the cologne that he used to use all the time. It was super freaky and we all looked at eachother like, "What the heck is going on?" 

I don't even know if this relates to anything, but I just wonder if anybody else had an experience like this. 

I've had other experiences apparently from what my grandma and mom told me when I was much younger. Since the paranormal apparently target the innocent, I think that's the reason why. But I've had some other spooky stories that I can recall encountering myself when it was just my friends and I. But kinda sp00ky.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Do you happen to sell them?



No. Some people have service ghosts, and a few of THOSE people would like to sell them, 'cause of course nobody needs any dead maids/butlers here.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> No. Some people have service ghosts, and a few of THOSE people would like to sell them, 'cause of course nobody needs any dead maids/butlers here.



I would love a dead maid or butler, as long as their willing to work. The people who don't want them are weird.

aaaaanway, back on topic, I used to believe in ghosts and spirits when I was younger. Once, when I was sleeping, I heard a weird *crack* sound that repeated itself multiple times. I completely flipped out, and then I realized it was my brother cracking his knuckles. -_-


----------



## Grawr (May 17, 2015)

First of all, I always sleep with my door closed.
Second, I'm an artist, and I keep all of my drawings on my computer - I have pieces in folders that date back to when I was in early highschool. One of those drawings being something I did when I was like in a little depression - it featured this creature with tusks and tons of eyes falling out of its elongated head, very creepy stuff, with the text "I SEE YOU" written on it.

Now, my Junior year -
I woke up at about 3 in the morning one night to find that I couldn't move my body. I'd never experienced it before, so I was pretty terrified, but I later identified this happening as "sleep paralysis," which is a real thing that happens to people (and it's wiiiild). 
I'm laying in my bed, unable to move, and I hear a weird ringing in my ears. As I'm trying to look around, I notice a subtle light is pouring into my room - from my open door. And standing in front of that open door was a figure, but I couldn't make out what or who it was. They were just standing there, completely still.

I woke up again at 7 in the morning, slowly starting to remember that sleep paralysis - thinking it was all just a dream at the time. Then I remember turning to my door ... to find that it was wide open, despite the fact that I locked it before I went to sleep like I always do.

A little freaked out, but chalking it up to a coincidence - I started my computer, since I would usually chill out online every day before school. But as soon as I moved my mouse to wake my computer up, I saw that old drawing I did of that creature, opened up as a PNG file, showing up in fullscreen on my computer - "I SEE YOU."

EDIT: I found the picture, I'm attaching it here.


----------



## soda (May 17, 2015)

I remember when a ghost named Jake came to haunt me with auto insurance deals. Every day at 3am I would suddenly wake to the words "Get to a better State" scrawled in oil above my bed frame


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

This stuff is beyond creepy... one time, my sister was in her room with me and I look up, and she ran across the hall... but she was next to me. It was early in the morning so I was probably just seeing things lol.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

soda said:


> I remember when a ghost named Jake came to haunt me with auto insurance deals. Every day at 3am I would suddenly wake to the words "Get to a better State" scrawled in oil above my bed frame



You're joking. Jake from State Farm can't become a ghost.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'd like a bathroom ghost, please. I'll buy him from you.



They are pretty content in my bathroom, but I mean feel free to use their services when you visit.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 18, 2015)

My main experience I remember that I can't explain was a few years ago now. A bunch of us were watching a film in my mum's summer house at the end of her garden. Since I had already seen the film and really fancied a cigarette I popped outside to have one. From where I was standing I could see my mum's kitchen window and I could see this man stood in there. He was looking out the window, staring at me and not moving at all. It was so clear and I could see every detail of him.
Being really creeped out and at the same time thinking it was just my mind playing tricks on me I looked away the rest of the time I was out there then went back into the summer house.

After the film was over me and two other people stood outside for a cigarette. My eyes wandered to the kitchen window again and I was sure I could still see the man. He was still staring and was in exactly the same position as when I last saw him. I asked the other two people if they could see him to make sure I wasn't going crazy and they both saw him too. Now at this point I was obviously scared that maybe someone broke into my house so we went to go investigate. When we got to the kitchen there was no one there. 

There was also nothing that could of looked like a person and it's never looked like a person in the kitchen before (unless of course there actually is someone in there at the time). We checked the whole house and there was no body there. Plus my mum's house is pretty old and creaky so if someone were to try and sneak past, we would of heard them. There was also no was they could of snuck out the front door because it's barricaded by a big dryer. There was also no was they would of been able to sneak out the back seeing as we would of seen them and heard the gate open. 

The reason I chose this one is because this is the hardest paranormal experience of mine to explain. This happened about 4 or 5 years ago now and I still can't figure out an explanation for it. All I know is that his face still haunts me to this day and trust me, he had that kind of face that you would not trust.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

^ When they look at YOU it's hard to forget. I think it's just odd that he stayed, cause all of my experiences when I go to look away or even if I close my eyes they usually go away right after. The one figure I remember the most was when I went into the kitchen just a few months ago, it was maybe 2-3 in the morning, regular time for me to be up cause I work nights, but this night I was pretty tired. I was getting something to eat and I was pulling out the things to make a sandwich so I was turning from the fridge to the counter with each item to set it down then back in the fridge, and between taking out the last thing and setting it down I saw a man at my kitchen table, I could see the mostly shadowy figure but I could just feel his eyes on me, it wasn't intimidating or anything, he was leaned over, arms on the table and laying on them with his head, I could just feel this horrible sorrow coming off him. It was the first time I saw a figure in this house so it really caught me off guard.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

A few nights ago in the middle of the night, the stereo in my bedroom turned on and starting blasting (I'm talking LOUD) a song I'd never even heard before, and then it turned itself off about 5 seconds later.  The stereo serves as speakers for the computer in that room, and when I got up the next morning, I tried to find the song without any luck.  I still can't figure it out.  I also wake up a lot because I feel like something or someone is touching my leg.  When it first started happening, I assumed it was my cat, but there's never anything there.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ^ When they look at YOU it's hard to forget. I think it's just odd that he stayed, cause all of my experiences when I go to look away or even if I close my eyes they usually go away right after. The one figure I remember the most was when I went into the kitchen just a few months ago, it was maybe 2-3 in the morning, regular time for me to be up cause I work nights, but this night I was pretty tired. I was getting something to eat and I was pulling out the things to make a sandwich so I was turning from the fridge to the counter with each item to set it down then back in the fridge, and between taking out the last thing and setting it down I saw a man at my kitchen table, I could see the mostly shadowy figure but I could just feel his eyes on me, it wasn't intimidating or anything, he was leaned over, arms on the table and laying on them with his head, I could just feel this horrible sorrow coming off him. It was the first time I saw a figure in this house so it really caught me off guard.



Like I said he just wasn't moving in the slightest. 

That's sad. Maybe he had a troubled life and was asking for help.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Like I said he just wasn't moving in the slightest.
> 
> That's sad. Maybe he had a troubled life and was asking for help.



That's what I felt too, but he disappeared before I could ask anything.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2015)

it was the night of my birthday, a night darker the devil's withered, smoke-ridden lungs. it was the most depressing moment of my depressing life as i attempted to light the single candle of a birthday cake i rigorously hand-crafted on my own in order to light the room. after several pathetic strokes and wasted matches, a dim light appeared, but i was not the one who birthed it- i shifted my eyes the way a young man whose face was veiled by clusters of pustules approaching eruption at any given moment would shift his eyes cautiously while smuggling electronic video games into his schoolbag after being reprimanded by his unwitting parents for such an act. i blinked and good christ almighty the grim reaper shows himself to me and the way i managed to keep my bowels composed in such a frightening moment was bewildering. the reaper spoke and revealed a message that seemed urgent by the way he unprofessionally flailed his arms in my face in attempts to seize my attention, but bodily excrement was all i could think of after being so caught off guard. i suppose if the message was so important, he would have approached me like a decent person and at least called several days in advance before inviting himself into my home. the reaper thought about this and apologized, then cooked me spaghetti to further assert the sincerity of this apology. this night has not escaped my mind, and my username is a constant reminder of the most social situation i've ever been in. ok i have to go to sleep now


----------



## matt (May 18, 2015)

Needing the toilet frequently in the night is like a paranormal experience I must say


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

matt said:


> Needing the toilet frequently in the night is like a paranormal experience I must say



You need a bathroom ghost.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> A few nights ago in the middle of the night, the stereo in my bedroom turned on and starting blasting (I'm talking LOUD) a song I'd never even heard before, and then it turned itself off about 5 seconds later.  The stereo serves as speakers for the computer in that room, and when I got up the next morning, I tried to find the song without any luck.  I still can't figure it out.  I also wake up a lot because I feel like something or someone is touching my leg.  When it first started happening, I assumed it was my cat, but there's never anything there.



Maybe you're dreaming?



KaydeeKrunk said:


> You need a bathroom ghost.


----------



## Ashtot (May 19, 2015)

one time i was in the tbt forums

there was a spooky guy called sockhead and he was a good moderator but he scared me because i think he was actually

nice

i still have nightmares about it


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> one time i was in the tbt forums
> 
> there was a spooky guy called sockhead and he was a good moderator but he scared me because i think he was actually
> 
> ...



Now don't make me hurt you... You don't need a Star Rod joke...


----------



## Ashtot (May 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Now don't make me hurt you... You don't need a Star Rod joke...



i think i have to report u if u threaten to hurt people but im not sure


----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2015)

Star Rods..........Star Rods everywhere....


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> i think i have to report u if u threaten to hurt people but im not sure



I meant don't make me have tea parties with you!!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

When i was about 12, i woke up to see this white, ripped up sheet float up into the ceiling and disappear. It would have freaked me out more if i werent so tired lol! Also, about a few years later i was laying on the couch and i suddenly hear this heavy breathing in my ear.. Totally freaked me out! Ive also heard little voices here and there. 

My mom also had quite the experience when she was a teenager.. She was in bed and this girl walks into her room, sits on her bed and asks her "is shannon here?" My mom says no.. Then the girl gets up and walks out. Thats pretty much the scariest thing ive heard! Lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> When i was about 12, i woke up to see this white, ripped up sheet float up into the ceiling and disappear. It would have freaked me out more if i werent so tired lol! Also, about a few years later i was laying on the couch and i suddenly hear this heavy breathing in my ear.. Totally freaked me out! Ive also heard little voices here and there.
> 
> My mom also had quite the experience when she was a teenager.. She was in bed and this girl walks into her room, sits on her bed and asks her "is shannon here?" My mom says no.. Then the girl gets up and walks out. Thats pretty much the scariest thing ive heard! Lol



Who's Shannon?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> That's called Sleep Paralysis, I have it too. It can be terrifying but it's actually pretty common, especially if you have high anxiety.



i have it too. It started off as a weird mechanism where i would just try to wake myself up from a bad dream i think when i was half awake, then it started changing, and now almost every night i am half awake and can't move, and i basically try to move my body inch by inch until i wake up. I have heard of some people experiencing apparitions, but i haven't myself.


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2015)

once there was heron who pik fesh out of ever wif beak, I did not send heron msg to 20 othr ppl and he came into my hous n make a mess of my pots n pans. If u dnt repost this 20 time he make mess of ur pots n pans 2.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 27, 2015)

I've never had a paranormal experience but I used to go to abandoned buildings/sites when I first got my car in high school and there were a couple of locations (reported to be haunted) that didn't give me any paranormal experiences, but an abandoned TB hospital/later an asylum I went to with my friend one time gave me extremely heavy feelings of fatigue and eventually muscle pain that led me to feel the location had its own contained atmosphere of...idk, anguish. My friend cried and then laughed at herself for crying. I think part of it was sticking around for too long in hopes of seeing something. There's also a children's graveyard that gave me a spooked out feeling but it was probably because I went there at night, alone, and almost got caught by a police officer. 

That being said, never seen a ghost or apparition or unexplained voices in any of the places I went.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

Dad said:


> I've never had a paranormal experience but I used to go to abandoned buildings/sites when I first got my car in high school and there were a couple of locations (reported to be haunted) that didn't give me any paranormal experiences, but an abandoned TB hospital/later an asylum I went to with my friend one time gave me extremely heavy feelings of fatigue and eventually muscle pain that led me to feel the location had its own contained atmosphere of...idk, anguish. My friend cried and then laughed at herself for crying. I think part of it was sticking around for too long in hopes of seeing something. There's also a children's graveyard that gave me a spooked out feeling but it was probably because I went there at night, alone, and almost got caught by a police officer.
> 
> That being said, never seen a ghost or apparition or unexplained voices in any of the places I went.



That hospital actually sounds really creepy. Is it possible the fatigue/pain was paranormal? Despite not having an experience, do you still believe in ghosts? Sounds like your really into paranormal stuff!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 27, 2015)

this thread is hilarious


----------



## Geoni (Jun 28, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> That hospital actually sounds really creepy. Is it possible the fatigue/pain was paranormal? Despite not having an experience, do you still believe in ghosts? Sounds like your really into paranormal stuff!



I was at one point, because I really wanted to experience what a lot of people I know had supposedly experienced but nothing ever resulted from those two years of urban exploration. I don't believe in any of it but I'm ironically a paranormal/cryptozoology/alien buff.

Edit: to answer the fatigue question, I think it was the idea of what went on there before heading in and then exploring the abandoned building that caused the emotions to flare up - in her case it was crying and in my case it was the kind of fatigue I get during more severe bouts of depression. I don't think it was paranormal but it was unique and 'haunting' in a sense.


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

I hate this thread its 8:00 and im scared. xD

I really hate scary experiences, because i had some, not at the top of my head but i know i had some.


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2015)

I went to visit a concentration camp once while on vacation and I felt awfully fatigued for the whole time. My sister also threw up. It's not that we found it so disturbing because in fact I'm ok with dealing/seeing these kinds of things. We visited one room where autopsies were held and I felt awfully hot and I got a headache but felt fine once I left the room. 

Sometimes I walk past my sister's room when her lights are off and think that I see a figure of someone there...hopefully that's just my imagination xD

I also get sleep paralysis and it scares the hell out me =.=


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Fatigued is in? Like dizzy and headache can't walk good kind of fatigue?


----------

